# Sony Crackle - Login Error / Screen Not Responsive



## m86 (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anyone been able to login to Sony Crackle on the TiVo Stream 4k?

The app loads, but the “Log In Free” and “Skip” buttons I am not able to select.

There is an error in the background that says “Retry,” but I can’t select that either.

I have tried rebooting, stopping the app, clearing the cache and uninstalling/reinstalling the app.

Thanks!


----------



## roehlaguila (May 22, 2020)

Happens to me also. Tried everything to get it work to no avail.


----------



## m86 (Apr 4, 2016)

Frustrating. I'm still getting the same screen as well. At least I know it's not just me!


----------



## movielover76 (May 24, 2020)

Yeah, I uninstalled the app


----------



## melissaru (Jan 9, 2007)

Still not working.. I guess no one at Tivo cares.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Has anyone asked about this on other Android tv devices? Might not be a Tivo issue. Not every problem is a Tivo thing... Ask people that bought Sabrina to give it a go. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Al H (Aug 11, 2017)

dbpaddler said:


> Has anyone asked about this on other Android tv devices? Might not be a Tivo issue. Not every problem is a Tivo thing... Ask people that bought Sabrina to give it a go.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Crackle works perfectly in chromecast with google tv 2020 for me but as others have mentioned it will not run on the tivo stream 4k. I also tried all I could think of to resolve with no luck. Tried, clearing cache, reinstall, even did a reset of the stream and nothing worked.
So crackle runs on chromecast with google tv
Crackle won't run on tivo stream 4k


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

so its not just me then...nice to see this PoS app is STILL broken.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Same thing here. The TS4K remote will not move the cursor nor will the enter button do anything.

Does the exact same thing on my Roku…


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

talked to crackle support...apparently the ts4k is no longer supported.
dont get it, the ts4k is a year and some months old...


----------

